
Least Resistance: How Desire Paths Can Lead to Better Design - x43b
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/least-resistance-desire-paths-can-lead-better-design/
======
joelg
Relatedly, the courtyard outside the Stata Center at MIT has several bizarre,
intersecting sidewalks that cover all of the common paths that people
traverse: [http://imgur.com/b1BpvlU](http://imgur.com/b1BpvlU)

~~~
wlesieutre
The interior of the student union building at IIT was famously designed around
these. The site was previously an empty field, and the building's main
circulation paths are laid out so that you can still walk through the building
along the worn down routes cutting across the grass.

[https://en.wikiarquitectura.com/index.php/File:MCTC_planta_a...](https://en.wikiarquitectura.com/index.php/File:MCTC_planta_accesos.jpg)

------
metasean
Related articles:

\- [http://www.opin.com/folksonomy-well-worn-
path/](http://www.opin.com/folksonomy-well-worn-path/)

\- [http://www.adammathes.com/academic/computer-mediated-
communi...](http://www.adammathes.com/academic/computer-mediated-
communication/folksonomies.html) (from over a decade ago)

